# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Ramush Haradinaj qytetar nderi në Gjirokastër

## Sabriu

GJIROKASTER- Kryetari i Bashkisë së Gjirokastrës, Flamur Bime në një ceremoni të vecantë të organizuar enkas me këtë rast, i ka dorëzuar ish kryeministrit kosovar Ramush Haradinaj titullin qytetar nderi, me motivacionin për kontribut të shquar në luftën për clirimin e Kosovës dhe fitoren e pavarësisë së saj.
Kryebashkiaku Bime i ka konsideruar përpjekjet e Haradinaj në luftën për clirimin e Kosovës mjaft të rëndësishme duke theksuar se figura e tij ka mbetur në memorien e cdo shqiptari, për shkak të kontributit me vlerë që ai ka dhënë për Kosovën.
Ky nderim është zhvilluar gjatë një vizite të Ramush Haradinaj në qytetin e Gjirokastrës, ku vetë ky i fundit e ka cilësuar këtë ditë si të shënuar në jetën e tij.
Nderimin që më behet mua sot - ka theksuar Haradinaj po e marr si një investim të përbashkët për atë cka do të ndërtojmë në të ardhmen. Ndërsa në vazhdim të kësaj ceremonie, të pranishmit kanë asistuar në një koncert artistik me grupe të këngës popullore dhe këngëtarë gjirokastritë. (e.n/News24/BalkanWeb)

----------

